# F935 Front Mower



## treed

Any one have any good info on the F935 front mowers that Deere made back in the 90's. Looks like my church might have one of these donated to them, with the idea that I maintain and operate it. I do know it has a 60 inch deck, 3 cylinder Yammar diesel, and was purchased new around the 1990-91 for $13,500. It needs to be started, it hasn't ran in a few years and needs new tires and a seat. Other than that it looks to be in pretty good shape. Has around 1200-1300 hours on it.

Anyone know about these machines?


----------



## Stewart

I think Chief might have something close, I am sure he will add his .02 when he gets around. He has been pretty busy lately.:cheers:


----------



## Live Oak

The F935's are great machines for moderately rolling or hilly land but work best on open flat areas. VERY well built machines. They do have a few draw backs:

They are not very good on slopes 

You need to keep a close eye on pins & bushings in the front mower suspension. There a lot of parts in the mower suspension. If you keep them up and don't let them get too loose and sloppy. You will have few problems. 

The front mowere can be a pain in the but to level and plumb up but once done it should not require much else. 



That Yanmar is a fantastic diesel engine and will easily go over 4,000 hours with good maintenance and up keep. 

I would suggest changing out ALL fluids and filters to get an idea of and look at the condition of the machine internally as well as establish a known maintenance baseline to start from. I suggest using the Deere filters and I use the Deere 15W-40 Plus 50 semi-synthetic oil. I have have very good results with both. 

Grease, grease, grease! These machines have alot of zirk fittings and I grease my F525 about every 4th use and I hit the mower spindle zirk fittings every use with a few pumps. Grease is cheap! Spindles aren't. 

You church got one heck of a good deal! That was VERY generous of whom ever donated this machine.


----------



## Live Oak

If the donator has anymore F935's they need taken off their hands. Let them know, I will be more than happy to come and get it.


----------



## treed

Funny thing about this particular mower. I've seen it parked by this guy's fence for a couple of years now. I kept wanting to stop and inquire about it but could never find the guy home or so, I thought. I didn't want to get to close to the house without anyone outside, because they had a dog tied up between the mower and the house. Finally, Saturday morning I saw the guy outside and took my chance. I asked him about me buying it to cut the church lot with. He said I was the second guy who wanted it for a church. He said he paid $13,500 new and his pride wouldn't let him part with it. He said maybe God was trying to tell him something about his pride. I told him he could donate it to the church. He said he needed to talk to his brother about it, since his brother was handling the bills from the defunct lawn care business they ran together. I talked to him again last night and he wanted to talked to his tax guy about the donation. So that's where we'll at. The pastor of our church, of course, is excited, though I don't why, as I've cut the church lot myself using my own equipment for the last several years anyway. We'll see what happens next.


----------



## dennisinmo

I use a used F935 with 72 in mower for our church lot. I do not know how much land we have but it takes me approx 5 hours to mow. I am in KCMO. The mower has been a good working mower. I had the lower seal on the mower gearbox go out and leaked all the oil out of it. I did not notice it was leaking because the leak was under the deck. Mower just kept getting louder and louder each time I mowed till the bearing froze up. My friendly repairman found the bearings and replaced them. Now I keep an eye on the gearbox oil level. I also have problems with the tires loosing air. Mower runs good and mows a lot of grass. Don't let the grass get too high because 72 in (or in your case 60 in) of cut grass makes a high windrow of clippings.


----------



## petewain

I've been trying to find how to post a question on Tractor Forum. Have a question about how do you adjust the mowing heighth on the F935 mower. Bought one with only 365 hrs. and just learning how-to operate it properly.

HOW DOES ONE POST A QUESTION ON TractorForum?


----------



## dennisinmo

There is a black knob on the fender about under your right elbow that has a locking nut below the knob. Loosen the locking nut and turn the knob up or down when the motor is on. It doesn't take much adjustment. Then you will have to level the mower with the spacers on the front wheels and the hooks in the rear on the mower by the arms.
Sometimes the mower will not go down to the ground because the locking nut has come loose and the knob has moved.


----------

